# Elizabethtown, NC-Bell, White F, PTS 5/21



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bell has 1 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2009-05-21 Reason for euthanasia: Space 



















Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female
Size: Large


Shelter: Bladen Animal Control Shelter
506 Smith Circle
Elizabethtown, NC
Shelter dog ID: Bell
Contact tel: 910-876-0539
Contact name: Silvia Kim
Contact email: [email protected]

About Bell Bell is a very nice girl that will die without your help! please find it in your heart to help this nice girl! **** TRANSPORT IS AVAILABLE REASONABLY!**** If you are unable to adopt, please consider sponsoring. We are able to transport weekly up north. All the way from North Carolina to New England. Transports to other parts of the country can be arranged as well. ****** URGENT HELP NEEDED ******** Please if you are a rescue or you know of any rescue that can take a dog or some dogs, please contact me. We have sponsorship help for transport for many dogs AND NO PLACE FOR THEM TO GO! 

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1242731560155


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for Bell


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...one day left.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Here are a couple new pictures of Belle.



















The phone number above is a volunteer who can assist, the shelter number is 910-862-6918. The shelter is super-crowded. Belle is a nice, quiet girl, who pays attention when you speak to her. Please consider Belle!
-Krista


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

And one more-








[/img] 


-Krista


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for the pretty girl. Looks like she has a skin thing going on..?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor sweet girl. She is SO pretty!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This girl is only around a year old. Said to get along well with other dogs.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Actually Ted (head ACO) told us today he thought she was only 9-10 months. The skin thing is blood. She had a cut on one leg and splatters of blood on one shoulder, there may have been more wounds. They don't know how it happened, she came in - was dumped in the "night drop" pen - like that.

-Krista


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...any updates on her?


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

What about her? Anyone???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

any news???


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Visited with her today, she is SO ready to get out of there. The bloody spots on her shoulder are clearing up, you can hardly see it now. Who knows what happened. She is young but more like a year or two. I'll post more pics later if they turn out.

She obviously wasn't pts on 5/21 but with the shelter this full they will be needing to "do something."

-Krista


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Talked to Silvia today, Bell has a prospective adopter coming to meet her Tuesday, all fingers are crossed for her to find a great home. If she is not adopted, Sylvia will let us know. We have worked with Silvia and Ted in the past, great people who really go the distance for the animals.


----------

